# Your Favorite Bionic Rom?



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

im about to root my buddy's bionic, i've never really looked into the roms because i currently have a thunderbolt. what do you guys suggest? anything similar to cm7?


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

I've tried them all and eclipse is my favorite so far. But I'd probably say liberty would be the closest to cm7 out of all the roms.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

Eclipse. Theory's rom is a close runner up.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

I use them all on a regular basis... I can't really say any of them are better then one another honestly. its "reported" that eclipse gets the best battery life...


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Liberty! I've tried them all. But Liberty always seems to find its way back on my phone.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

I think it's a tie between Liberty and Eclipse. Liberty has the best battery life, and the Liberty customizer is extremely useful...and you gotta love the customizable lockscreen in the latest version







. Liberty stripped out a lot of the blur, which is really good for the most part, but for me I seem to have become dependent on some missing things in Liberty. Eclipse has excellent battery life as well, and I feel it's the prettiest rom for the bionic. I love the light-blue theme, and the crt screen on animation is something that I've really missed! Eclipse stripped out a lot of the blur apps and replaced them with AOSP counterparts, which seems hit or miss (messaging and gallery apps are better in blur imo, and neither of the camera apps dazzle me). Lockscreen controls is missing from Eclipse, something that I've really yearned for with the Google music app.


----------



## silvinoa (Aug 18, 2011)

Not saying there is something wrong with the theory ROM's, I'm just reporting what I've experienced. I was running Shifter 2.3 with ICS pax and was having the occasional data drop. I was "used" to it. I tried Eclipse 1.1.1 yesterday and haven't had a single data drop as of yet. 

Theory and Liberty have more theming options. I think Eclipse only has two.


----------

